# 9.9hp on gheenoe question



## josh_rennie (Sep 8, 2012)

I have a 13 foot classic gheenoe and I was wondering if I could run a 9.9 hp 2 stroke motor on it without any problems with me and one of my buddy's and some gear, the gheenoe is only rated for a 5hp max or 500lbs total weight and I weigh 150# the motor weighs 50# and my budy weighs 150# that's only 350# and I won't have 150# in gear haha so do you think it will run fine and be good, it won't sink or anything? I currently have a 4hp on it but its soo slow! 

Thanks in advance for your opinion and help 
- Josh


----------



## NoeSmyrnaBch (Aug 19, 2013)

Lots of people run with a 9.9. Thats what is going on my 13'er here shortly (currently being rebuilt).

My only concern would be to make sure the hull and transom are in tip-top shape first and bolt it on, don't rely on just the motor clamps. Lots of stories of people losing motors that way.


----------



## josh_rennie (Sep 8, 2012)

So how would I be able to make sure the motor won't come off? I really don't want to use a motor but I know I will have to be careful in choppy water so I don't crack the hull or anything but I plan on not running to far but I think I'm going to test it out this Thursday afternoon and just slowly speed up a little and stuff not just full throttle rightist of the gate because I'm a little nervous I've never been faster than like 10 mph on my gheenoe so it'll be different but I'm not looking to sling the motor off, so what should I do?


----------



## josh_rennie (Sep 8, 2012)

If I don't bolt it on ill lose it? Because I just plan on the being trmporary and switching back and forth from my 4hp to the 9.9hp


----------



## WhiteDog70810 (May 6, 2008)

You'll be moving pretty quick for that hull. There is video in the commercial section of an Ambush running with a 9.9. He is moving pretty fast and I think your rig should be light enough to show comparable performance with the 9.9. It will bounce and flex a lot more than you are used to and the motor could easily work loose. It seems that most of the guys on here have a story about a buddy who lost a clamped-on motor when it bounced off the transom in rough water or after hitting a stump.

Nate


----------



## josh_rennie (Sep 8, 2012)

Okay we'll if its choppy I don't plan on running super fast, I'm hoping its pretty calm or I won't go as far as I planned because I don't want to break anything or lose my motor


----------



## DuckNut (Apr 3, 2009)

Use the clamp on the top and a bolt on the bottom.

You got the right idea...just because you can become a magic carpet doesn't mean you have too. Slow down and be safe and don't forget to wear your kill switch lanyard.


----------



## Gramps (Nov 1, 2007)

You never expect the motor to come off; I didn't! Just a leisurely cruise to the fishing hole with a few boat wakes along the way and ploop - WOOOOOM. The motor popped off the transom and wedged in the poling platform. Scary as all get out. Don't be like me!


----------



## Tommysmicroskiff (Jan 19, 2012)

I really like 8's and 9.8s and 9.9's on Gheenoes fast enough and plenty of power .

Go to http://www.noeettica.com/ and see my buddy's videos 

He has such a good time ... some times too good ;-)

BOLT IT ON AND WEAR YOUR PFD AND KILL LANYARD !!!


----------



## PG350 (Jan 19, 2012)

I had a 15hp 2sroke on my mine for years with no issues. I only used the clamps and ran it like hell. I had a newer 13ft and that hull was solid as a rock. My 15 could hit 30mph with just me. I needed a dolphin tale to keep the bow down.


----------



## fishinjeff (Mar 5, 2007)

Same here. I had a 1985 low sider. I could not find a decent 9.9 SO I found a nice 15. I was also a bit freaked out so I just bolted a pice of wood to cover the entire transom. This was a long time ago, but it would also go about 30mph. I had to trim it all the way down if I was by myself or add weight. It was not the safest boat.


----------



## fishinjeff (Mar 5, 2007)

> I really like 8's and 9.8s and 9.9's on Gheenoes fast enough and plenty of power .
> 
> Go to http://www.noeettica.com/ and see my buddy's videos
> 
> ...


 YES


----------



## PG350 (Jan 19, 2012)

Here is an old picture of my Gheenoe with my 15hp.  It is hidden in all the junk.


----------

